# ayuda urgente!!! con un reemplazo



## Maná 87 (Dic 21, 2006)

holasas colegas necesito urgente un reemplazo para el 2sd882 es utilizado como driver de DC en una fuente que alimenta la seccion de CD en un radigrabador. Por favor si me podrian responder lo mas pronto posible se los agradeceria..
 desde ya muchas gracias....


----------



## farzy (Dic 21, 2006)

Transistor 2SD882
 Configuracion Si NPN, Descripcion NF/S-L,lo-sat,40V,3A,10W,90MHz,

Reemplazo BD 785, MJE 240..244, 2SD794(A)


----------



## JV (Dic 21, 2006)

Hola farzy, de donde obtienes la información? software o papel?


----------



## Maná 87 (Dic 21, 2006)

100000gracias por la rapidez de la respuesta..me salvaste!


----------



## farzy (Dic 21, 2006)

de nada Maná 87 para eso estamos, JV tengo el ECG pero tambien pueden bajarse el cd en la pagina nteinc.com, solo se registran y listo.


----------

